
Seth Godin Tells Us To Quit - Anon84
http://mysuperchargedlife.com/blog/seth-godin-tells-us-to-quit/
======
t0pj
_Becoming CEO_ [ as well as founder of your very own company ] _has a Dip, it
is committing yourself to exceptional performance_ [ and definitely not
quitting and to keep trying ] _over the long haul._

There. That sounds better.

 _Everything worth doing has a Dip. If you quit in the Dip, then you give up
all the rewards on the other side._

Summary: Never quit your passions.

------
sfk
Pure Oprah Winfrey stuff. Always keep things vague and general so that some
innocent soul might see a reason in the writings.

Does Godin have friends here who submit this junk for him?

------
josefresco
Quit your job and launch a website for spammers! You can makes tons of money
and spend your time blogging mostly useless motivational crap.

Ok, that was harsh but really, advising people to quit isn't new, innovative
or really helpful.

------
larryfreeman
Seth Grodin has best selling books, one of the most popular blogs, and a
popular web site: squidoo.com

It's not my cup of tea but for many people, he's a very relevant and important
voice. It's motivational stuff.

------
crabapple
i tell seth godin to pay my bills

